
Laws against women being topless conflict with protection for transgendered? - wslh
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/10/12/laws-against-women-being-topless-conflict-with-protection-for-transgendered/
======
sitkack
There should be no gender specific laws.

If someone wants to outlaw breasts, outlaw all breasts equally by whatever
metric one deems necessary.

~~~
Mikeb85
There also shouldn't be religion specific laws either, yet here we are...

~~~
GhostVII
What religion specific laws are you thinking of?

~~~
existencebox
Not OP, but there are still blue laws on the books in many states [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_laws_in_the_United_States](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_laws_in_the_United_States)

~~~
GhostVII
Those aren't religion-specific laws though, since no matter what your
religion, the law still applies to you.

